# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Utah, 8:00 WGN



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Fresh off their lackluster defeat to the Lakers, the Bulls travel to Salt Lake City. I'm not going to look it up, but my guess is they're something like 2-18 there all-time.

I'll also bet that some chemistry-killing dispute has taken place after the Laker game or will take place on the flight to Utah or during tomorrow's shootaround. 

Jalen Rose (is it just me, or does Jalen suddenly seem like the worst athlete in the league among its "elite" players?) will be doing a lot of dialing of his own number after Rick Fox's Oz-style beatdown tonight. Unfortunately for Jalen, Andrei Kirilenko can shut him down just as easily, and probably expose him to some weird strain of Russian drug-resistant TB to boot. 

The Bulls will get off to yet another terrible start. They'll try to make a rally but inevitably will never have the right personnel on the floor at the right time. Utah slowly pulls away in the fourth en route to a 94-83 victory.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls- 94
Jazz-89

A must win game if the Bulls want to have any trace of confidence left at the end of this road trip. We got Boston (8-4) and Dallas (12-0) after the Jazz.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy starts hot. 10 points, 4 rebounds, and no fouls in the first 5 minutes. Baxter comes in to finish out the half. BC decides that the team has one more run in them after we fall behind by 13 early in the 3rd quarter. Baxter stays in. Bulls lose by 15. Curry finishes with 13 points, 4 rebounds and 1 foul in 18 minutes.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think this is a game the bulls have a chance to win especially if BC sees it in him to get e-rob in this game and off to a good start. I dont think Jackson harpring & Stevenson have what it takes to run up and down with the bulls 2nd unit

97-92 bulls


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Screw it...Bulls lose by 12.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> I think this is a game the bulls have a chance to win especially if BC sees it in him to get e-rob in this game and off to a good start. I dont think Jackson harpring & Stevenson have what it takes to run up and down with the bulls 2nd unit
> 
> 97-92 bulls


Harpring is starting now, playing phenomenal defense, shooting lights-out, and generally playing at a level that makes the early season suggestion that the Jazz had erred in "swapping" Donyell for Matt seem wildly premature.

15.2 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 2.0 apg, 1.2 spg, .481 FG%, .400 3PT FG%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree. Bulls lose by 12.

The Bulls clearly need someone to step up and score some points, even if Rose and Marshall are having their A game.

Utah has one more scorer than the Bulls do. Exactly enough scorers to win by 12.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Utah is old, old, old, and Donyell is making his homecoming.

I don't know if any of you have seen Stockton and Malone yet this year but they are a distant echo of their former selves. The Bulls walk all over them.

Bulls win this one by 6.


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

The only prediction I have is that the Bulls starting 5 will be slightly different. Marshall and/or Robinson will be in there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall will be sky high for this one. Will show utah why they should have resigned him. 

Utah is 6-7 but are 3-1 at home and have won 3 in a row. 

If, Chandler and Curry get involved early, we win this one. Rose will shoot better than last night. 

We need to rebound better than we have on this road trip. 

BCH makes a good point, they are old and i will add they do not have Russell or Marshall from last year or that center they had. polinice.(spell) You cant lose three players like that and expect not to miss a beat. 

Utah beat the knicks, Toronto. GS, Atlanta, phoenix, denver. 

losses to Wizards, Detroit twice, Seattle, Boston, Hornets and Hawks.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

-Rose, looking to make up for his disgustingly bad performance vs. L.A., redeems himself (to some degree) with 30 points on 30 shots. 

-Marshall and Malone go at each other-Malone outplays Marshall until the 4th quarter where Karl, as always, chokes.

-Eddy and Tyson have good games, taking advantage of the fact that half the Utah roster can no longer move.

-Bulls get down early, but come back to pull it out and end the losing streak, and immediatly following the game everyone loves them again.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Karl Malone and Stockton suffer from Alzheimers and forget all their plays by the forth. Kirilenko becomes destracted when a Utah fan explains polygamy. Bulls put on a run and narrowly edge the renegade state known as Utah by four points-- 96-92.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Whats with the Black uni's?


I'm not superstitious, but...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jay


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tyson?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hassell?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Trent hit the backboard on an open trey. Sick.



VD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate the Bulls using MJ as an advertising gimmick. Don't they know he's the 45th best player in the league now?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Trent hit the backboard on an open trey. Sick.
> 
> 
> ...


He's hustling tonight.

Gotta give him that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Nevermind the whole Harpring vs. "Black Hole" Marshall debate--I'd rather have Harpring than Rose.

We are watching the utter disintegration of an NBA player right before our eyes. He's useless.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal passes up an OPEN three pointer....*

steps inside the arc towards a defender...and CLANG!!!....off the rim...this is great....down 23-17 we may not win another game! lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Trying to avoid foul trouble has castrated Tysons defensive prowess.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This 'second' starters unit is a sick, sick concept.

Cartwright needs to get back to traditional ball.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we get the starters---our BEST players---back to start the next quarter please? PLEASE???


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I am convinced that Bill Cartwright is a freaking idiot... Zone defense is used when there's a post player that unstoppable. The Jazz team can't shoot a lick and he decided that we should play zone defense when Stockton and Malone is on the bench? Is he a dumbarse? I meant... I can see that it makes sense to play zone against Malone but against guys like Harping and Kirilenko is a joke. As a result of his stupidity, the Jazz is making layup after layup.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I am CONVINCED now...BC SITS ROSE!!!*

He is obviously, based on his demeanor, not happy with rose. I had a feeling this was gonna fester sooner than later... 34-29 Jazz after one...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Can our "crack" medical staff get Curry stitched up? I'd like someone to maybe be able to score inside, and he sure as hell couldn't do a worse job of rebounding.

For the 500th time, playing a zone vs. NBA teams doesn't work for long stretches, particularly vs. a team like Utah. 

I hope Rose sits the rest of the game. His defense has been so bad it's almost as if he's trying to test Cartwright.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm convinced that Cartwright was instructed to develop talent this season---not win games.

How else can you explain the rotations.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*the wheels keep on turning*

:sigh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we get the starters---our BEST players---back


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*So who is*

the Bulls next coach?:uhoh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> I'm convinced that Cartwright was instructed to develop talent this season---not win games.
> 
> How else can you explain the rotations.


Well, he's failing miserably at that, too.

Two things would be really helpful to the Bulls:

A. Donyell Marshall occasionally PRETENDING to pass to another player after he receives the ball.

B. Jamal Crawford venturing from time to time inside the three point arc and entering the paint.

And, before I hit submit, let me add that if Fred Hoiberg isn't going to hit wide-open jump shots, there is absolutely no reason for him to see even a second of playing time.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*For all those who have missed my previous rants....*

THIS, is the sorriest shooting team in the NBA.....the bulls flat out SUCK. show me I am wrong.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Where are our starters?????????????????????????????? 
:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Is BC retarded? How long is he going to leave Hoiberg on AK47? How long is Baxter gonna play? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I concur with that statement... Let's get Kerr back and recruit him into our coaching staff... He sure as hell can teach the kids more about the fundamental and Bill. Ugh... I don't buy into that statement about developing rookies... If that is the case, playing Baxter and Hassell 20+ mins is a joke... There's a reason why they are second rounders.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm going to be driven to violence by Red and Dork's constant "darn, this team is hot against us, boy we're unlucky" shtick.

Fellas: they're driving the ball up our fannies because our frontline consists of Lonny Baxter, Donyell Marshall, and Jalen Rose.

Can Curry and Chandler please see some time, Bill? This game is going to be a blowout anyway. Let them get better and not want to leave Chicago in 3 years, please?

Can anyone tell me this team is further along than it was with Kornel David and Corey Benjamin?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jay too please...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Also, in games, you don't make a full freaking substitution... You always have starters in the second units to maintain control and stability. Bill is a freaking retarded. His substitution sucks in which he decided to bench 5 of his starters and play his 5 bench biyatch.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It didn't fall, but did you notice how effortlessly Curry got that first shot off? Is Bill maybe resentful of Eddy's skills? I just don't get this!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*BC the Magician*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Where are our starters??????????????????????????????
> :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:



knows he always seems to make them dissapear right about now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy is hittin' 72% from the field the last 5 games. WHY DO YOU SIT A PLAYER LIKE THAT FOR A LONG TIME????????????????


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Also, in games, you don't make a full freaking substitution... You always have starters in the second units to maintain control and stability. Bill is a freaking retarded. His substitution sucks in which he decided to bench 5 of his starters and play his 5 bench biyatch.


Thats why I say he *MUST* be under orders from someone to make sure everyone gets equal playing time.

No sense at all.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Eddy is hittin' 72% from the field the last 5 games. WHY DO YOU SIT A PLAYER LIKE THAT FOR A LONG TIME????????????????


Because Bill is a bonehead that doesn't know how to utilize the full potential of this team. Look at the Pistons and this team. Don't tell me that the Pistons is more talented. In fact, I think we're more talented but the difference is the coach.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I would love to see a Bulls practice. I wonder what they do in there with Eddy and Tyson all day.

Serious question--why do the Bulls teach guys to front the post? It puts a younger, lighter player at a massive disadvantage and makes it impossible to keep the defensive glass clean.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think the Grizz will get a win....*

..before the Bulls get another one....no kidding! (they might beat the wizards tonight!!!):grinning:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*AT Least we still care*

if we didn't it could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice shot by rose...but why aren't we going to our bigs and triggering the offense there?:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why is Hassell triggering the break?

He should be benched for that.


Wheres the discipline BC?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Question: who can stop a 3 on 1 break?

Answer: Trenton Hassell (offensively).

Don't worry, Trent. You just keep playing defense and you can brick all the shots you want and botch easy fast breaks.

What is Cartwright's thought process?

Eddy, please don't bring the ball to your knees anymore. You can grab those boards with one hand, for God's sake.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, this is the first game I've seen in a while, and here's some observations:

Everyone looks tenative. JWill is the only guy out there who looks like he's not thinking too much, but I think he is too. He's just really quick so it looks like he's not.

The more I watch Jamal, the more I think he really is an SG. I'd be afraid to see him against a determined press. He makes some really iffy passes, but he does have a nice shot. More than anyone else, he looks like he's thinking too much. I get the impression he'd be more agressive if he didn't have to worry about having the ball in his hands.

Lonny's nice, but he's not nice enough to deserve the minuts he's getting. He's not that good of a defender, and bigger guys are figuring out that they can take advantage of him.

Kirilenko is a stud. ERob got a quick hook after Andre put his shot in the bleachers.

Rose had a sick looking TO, and his defense isn't good, but he's savvy and right now is playing pretty smart. I think he deserves a break.

Curry stinks at rebounding. 

Hassell is a jack of all trades and a master of none. He's Aaron McKie. Which is great if he's starting next to Allen Iverson, but not so great if he's starting next to anyone on the Bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nice moves by Eddy, but he needs to go up strong and DUNK that ball over Matt Harpring. Both of our teens need to work on hand strength, which was mentioned by Kerr.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh, what a miserable trip. Harpring essentially punches Eddy in the face and they walk away with nothing.

I'm kinda worried about Jay's shooting...this is longer than a slump should last.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're beating ourselves...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Keep shooting, Trenton!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*My coach used to say...*

there are only two ways to improve hand strength one is to choke chicken, or lift weight, and by the way Curry is playing the boards he does neither.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

When a shot goes up, Eddy just watches the shooter, the ball in flight, the ball off the rim...never moves unless it comes close to him.

No fight, no nothing.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Trent, you suck. I'm sorry, but you do.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

looks like Harpring really wants to prove that Utah got the right guy, not Chicago...



Bulls seem to be playing worse each game this trip...
0-6 will hurt a LOT in terms of team development, confidence...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Did we have any time outs left?

Why didn't tyson go to the hole instead of waiting for the pass at the three point line?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*the Jazz are shooting*

56% and we are only down by 8 thank you JESUS.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If I were to put out a hit on*

Trenton Hassell would anyone of you guys tell on me?


Honestly?:grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 0-6 will hurt a LOT in terms of team development, confidence...


I don't think theres a team.

There are a bunch of individuals trying to outscore the other team anyway they can---theres no rhythem, no strategy---just individual one on one play.

Once theres a set rotation the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

halftime...

for those of you watching the game on TV, please let the rest of us know...


what went wrong?

what went right?


one things for sure - we are officially getting to the point in the season where we know which direction the team will be heading. I'm looking for any reason, any whatsoever to optimistic. thoughts??


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Every game, Tom Dore really proves himself a homer...*

..."Halftime and the Bulls are in the Game..."....Only by virtue of the schedule, tom...and NO other reason. 58-51 lets see how long it takes the jazz to bring this 7 point lead to 15 in the 3rd qtr.

Like his predecessor, Cartwright just does not have too much to work with...Rose, a decent shooter, marshall, a steady double doubler....beyond that,...home builders do not throw up as many bricks as this team does. This Bulls team is making harpring appear to be a sure first team on the all star team!

There are just so many areas of fundamental basketball, that these bulls players are clueless about...and why should they be? They apparently have a coach who obviously has forgotten 3/4's of anything he ever knew while playing!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: If I were to put out a hit on*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Trenton Hassell would anyone of you guys tell on me?
> 
> 
> Honestly?:grinning:


IF BC told YOU, that YOU could be the starting SG for the Bulls no matter how crappy you played, would you say..uh, no? Your contract is aimed at the wrong person.:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OT: anyone just see Gasol snuff out Kwame right at the rim, gather the rebound, lead the fastbreak, and pass off to Wes Person for a layup to put the Grizz up five with 1:27 left?

League Pass is blacking out WGN's halftime coverage; if Eddy has anything interesting to say, please post it.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*These are my three favorite teams*

The Dallas Cowboys, Chicago Bulls, and Florida State Seminoles, can you tell me the similarites in these three teams?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Count your blessings, bud...*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> halftime...
> 
> for those of you watching the game on TV, please let the rest of us know...
> ...


see my post, reference to bricks by home builders...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wishbone: imo 0-6 (and if Dallas loses tonight, they'll beat the Bulls by 40+) makes this season a wash. What do you point to as a sign of improvement otherwise?

Grizz are about to pick up their first W vs. the Wiz.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*SO has anybody figured out*

the similarites, between the Cowboys, Bulls, and Florida State Football, other than that they all suck?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: SO has anybody figured out*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> the similarites, between the Cowboys, Bulls, and Florida State Football, other than that they all suck?



i'll venture a guess...

poor leadership, from the top down??


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I dunno, but my earlier post came true..*

the wizards just gave the grizz their first win!!!....so they DID win a game before the Bulls win another one!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Grizz are about to pick up their first W vs. the Wiz.


:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: SO has anybody figured out*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> the similarites, between the Cowboys, Bulls, and Florida State Football, other than that they all suck?


previous champions who will never win again???


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Breakout game for Eddy?


Not if BC can help it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Will be interesting to see the refs work this...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Ding, Ding, Dong*

We have a winner!!! 


Wishbone proves that the fans are smarter than most of the experts, and guys running the team. You have won a life time pass of watching the HorriBUlls, the Crackboys, and Criminoles play for the rest of your life for every minute of your Life


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*okay, its 64-53..so its up to 11*

hassell misses a 17 footer(barely hits the rim)...then runs back up the court and fouls john stockton...classic!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ding, Ding, Dong*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> We have a winner!!!
> 
> 
> Wishbone proves that the fans are smarter than most of the experts, and guys running the team. You have won a life time pass of watching the HorriBUlls, the Crackboys, and Criminoles play for the rest of your life for every minute of your Life


so, WHO WON??? lol


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*What's the over/under on how*

long it takes to the Jazz go up by 20?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

whoo hoo!!

In your face, Shelbyville!!! U S A! U! S! A!


:sigh: 

oh, right... Bulls still suck though... 
i'm hoping this will all be something we can laugh about together when, by the end of this season, the team has started to pull together, a regular rotation has been established, players are given specific roles they they know how to fulfill night after night, and the Bulls start putting together a few wins, and learn how to close out games, and give us all a reason to believe again :shy:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Wishbone got the answer*

I was thinking of but kudos to you for also finding a very true similarity.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Did anyone else just see rose do an*

"over and back" as he was coming across half court, he passed the ball back to jay? I thought it was...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's BC with the 'eqaulity of minutes' theory again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why swap out bigs during a RUN?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Has anybvody seen JWill in*

the last 48 hours. I'm starting to get worried. Should I file a missing persons report?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

HOLY GODDAMN HELL I HATE BILL CARTWRIGHT!!!!

Tyson and Eddy have their five-minute courtesy run, really don't do anything wrong, now they go to the bench for the rest of the game (probably not an exaggeration in Curry's case).

Why is Tom Dore selling this game so hard? Methinks upper upper management knows the fans are getting restless.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Guys I've got great news.*

We have just officially entered the Lebron James/ Carmello Anthony Sweepstakes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LMAO @ the notion of Lonny Baxter guarding Karl Malone.

Jalen Rose is gonna jack up a lot of shots this game as I thought.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It's a given that we're going to lose tonight's game and the two after that.

The important thing, then, isn't being competitive, but seeing that as many minutes and resources are dedicated to developing future linchpins Lonny Baxter and Trenton Hassell.

Dore again overselling--calls Ostertag's fifth foul like it actually means something. Give me a break, Tom.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Time to put*

Crawford in because once again Jwill isn't doing SHHHH**


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

it seems once again, the young Bulls can be outdone by a veteran team that knows how to execute...

a few years ago, everyone talked about how the NBA was becoming a young man's game... all the young stars were not just the future of the game, but its present as well...

and yet, the teams that win it -- are all the older, veteran teams...

which, i guess just means we, as Bulls fans, are going to have to wait. and wait. and probably wait a little more than that even.

please grow up kiddies!! we wanna see you win sometimes!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Down by 4*

only to see Utah to go on a 12-0 run out of the timeout and put the game away.:heart:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Here to take the sting out of another loss is the Bulls mission statement:

"The Chicago Bulls organization is a sports entertainment company dedicated to winning NBA Championships, growing new basketball fans, and providing superior entertainment, value and service."


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> HOLY GODDAMN HELL I HATE BILL CARTWRIGHT!!!!
> 
> Tyson and Eddy have their five-minute courtesy run, really don't do anything wrong, now they go to the bench for the rest of the game (probably not an exaggeration in Curry's case).
> ...


Who should we pine for as a new coach for the Bulls?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*a little more than 3:00 left in the 3rd..*

Bulls Down 76-63.....The only thing I can figure out, is, that Krause MUST be forcing Bill's hand, to play CERTAIN players, and to utilize the triangle as much as possible.....:upset:

I say.....when the Bulls win their next game...their record will be 5-13 ....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm going to be curious to see if Curry and Chandler get back into the game. With the starters in, they had cut the lead to 4. Bill pulls C and C and all of a sudden, we're down 11. There's absolutly no reason for Curry and Chandler not to play in the fourth in this game.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Time to put*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford in because once again Jwill isn't doing SHHHH**


What game are you watching?

He is the only one that has been attacking the rim, dishing and getting people involved. He is hustling for each lose ball and if you notice, he is the only damn guard down in the paint trying to strip people.

If anything, give him some more freedom so he can create... he completely shook Stockton with ease.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Who should we pine for as a new coach for the Bulls?


Jeff VanGundy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

THE LOGIC OF BAXTER OVER TYSON OR EDDY?

please explain it to me.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If i were to kill*

JK would anyone be sad. WOuld you guys come and visit me in jail?:heart:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Two added humilations on this trip: Arenas talking smack and thoroughly backing it up vs. Jay Will, now Harpring making it hard to deny he'd have been a better signing for Chicago.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Hustle plays are nice*

Retro, but Jwill needs to fill the basket up if u know what I mean.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

i've got it. Krause wants Lonny in the rookie game...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hassell and Baxter still in the game.

LeBron or Carmelo would look great in a Bulls uniform. We need some young talent to replace Eddy and Tyson when they leave.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we get the starters---our BEST players---back to start the next quarter please? PLEASE???


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff VanGundy


Van Gundy would never, ever play Tyson or Eddy, which I guess would take some of the frustration out of the whole process.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*How much do you think it*

would take to bring Red Aurbach to the Bulls? Im getting desperate her folks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Dunleavy


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Anyone want to bet that Memphis finishes this season with a better record than Chicago?

This is the fifth washout season in a row. When will the Fat Man become accountable?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*82-69 Jazz, after 3 qtrs...*

...Tom dore says in his hokey cheerful voice...."82-69 Utah, and we're going to the fourth quarter!!"....he must be gettin' excited cause its getting close to time to go out and eat!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*One thing is becoming very Clear*

Jamal Crawford cannot stay on the bench much longer, he is the teams best shooter.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: One thing is becoming very Clear*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Jamal Crawford cannot stay on the bench much longer, he is the teams best shooter.


Crawford simply has to be given the shot to be the starting off-guard. It's that simple. 

Again, I don't know what happens in practice, but Hassell's production in actual basketball games can't be defended much longer. His defense has slipped drastically from last year and Dennis Rodman was a better offensive player.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Hustle plays are nice*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Retro, but Jwill needs to fill the basket up if u know what I mean.


1st, Jay is the third option when he is on the floor, if that. It's awful hard to "fill it up" when Jalen is jacking up shot after shot. He simply has to have his number called more if he is to score more.

2nd, Jay isn't an off-screen type of player and that is why the triangle is killing his game. He needs to have the freedom to create off the dribble, the ability to shake his defender.

3rd, BC's rotation is killing our team. You cannot work yourself into a rhythm when you are constantly on and off the floor like he is doing to these kids.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*BamaBulls*

Favorite Stat Update


FG% 
Bulls-39.7
Jazz-52.4


There folks lies the difference in the game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

All righty...just got off the phone with Krause.

He says the first half of the season is for evaluation...'we'll play ball in the second half. I'm anxious to win again!'


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Time to put*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> What game are you watching?
> ...


THIS is exactly what I was eluding to in an earlier post....


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hustle plays are nice*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st, Jay is the third option when he is on the floor, if that. It's awful hard to "fill it up" when Jalen is jacking up shot after shot. He simply has to have his number called more if he is to score more.
> ...



Jay starts, Rose is the first option, so who is the second option when Jay is in the game. 


Crawford needs to start, he is keeping us in the game so far. If you call a 13 point deficit that.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: One thing is becoming very Clear*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford simply has to be given the shot to be the starting off-guard. It's that simple.
> ...


I agree 1000000%. In watching the game tonight, I'm a lot more excited with Jamal then I had been in the past.

PG: Jay
SG: Jamal, Hassell 
SF: Jalen, E-Rob
PF: Donyell, Chandler
C: Eddy, Bax

This would be my rotation if I were in charge of this squad.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Tom Dore is pimping this game like it was a used car..."the ball seems to just find white jerseys?"

Damage control coming from up top.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*around 9:00 left, bull down 88-74...*

Tom Dore says..."Bulls R trying to CLAW their way back into this thing..."....Tom, lay off the sauce bud...take the lead from red kerr..SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hassell on his way to another 40+ minute performance. E-Rob isn't getting enough shot opportunities. Crawford needs more chances...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford*

has 11 points, 4 assists, 2 reb on 5-7 shooting in 19 minutes

Hassell 2 points, 7 rebs 2 assists 2 steals 1 block and 1 turnover in on 1-5 shooting in 31 minutes


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hassell has played more minutes than anyone on the team tonight. I guess he's playing the best.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Marc Jackson misses the rim on an attempted 3-point shot...*

Tom Dore says..."boy, that ball just barely hit the...floor!!" lmao... Bulls still down by 14...this one has been over for some time....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Curry back to the bench. What a slap in the face.

Is there any question at all that when Curry blossoms, and he will, it's going to be in another team's uniform.

Absolutely sickening. Meanwhile, we continue to buy tickets and support the team, and ownership makes far more money than they did in the Jordan era. There's no motivation to make things better and after 5 years Krause's "plan" hasn't gotten an inch off the ground.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pornacek...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*A blond-headed guy*

by the name of Tim Floyd is laughing his *** of right now.:uhoh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Curry looks despondent on the bench.

BCH, I owe you an apology, you couldn't have read this situation better if you'd had tea leaves. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Curry back to the bench. What a slap in the face.
> 
> Is there any question at all that when Curry blossoms, and he will, it's going to be in another team's uniform.
> ...


I hate this team. I mean, we all joke about BC and his rotations, but I am seriously losing patience. There is no excuse for benching Curry like this.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy HAS to be in BC's doghouse...somehow, someway.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I've figured it out*

BC is jealous that Eddy is twice the player he was at such a young age so he wants to keep his growth stunted.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry can't finish till he rebounds better.

I bet it's some vague and abstract concept like that. Why throttle his development. He's a young guy and doesn't know any better...once he gets his offense in rhythm, the rest of his game will recieve the attention and development it needs.


BC's stuck in the old school not to know that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Picking no better than 25-28 every year, playing in the league's smallest market, and on a strict budget with no prospect of ever bringing in a star free agent, the Utah Jazz have managed to rebuild on the fly far, far more successfully than Jerry Krause's the world-is-your-oyster, do-whatever-you-need-to gut job.

That is appalling.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I said this against the Lakers*

Eddy needs the ball of he doesn't get it early on he just quits and he is of no use to the team.:bbanana: :banana: 


I love BANANAS


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy Curry the hardest working player of the game award...


BC won't play him at all next game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Might as well give Dali some development.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry needs to lash out*

at BC, BC is too comfy it may be that he has too much power. The guy is clueless.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Don't All of our Games*

seem to have the same pattern to them, close at first then the other team pulls it out in the then end winning by lik 12-16 points.


I could just die.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

What an embarrassing sequence with the missed threes. We're the worst team in the league again.

Five years is too long.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

3:15 CHI Trenton Hassell Lost Ball. Stolen by Andrei Kirilenko 

Some things never change.


Here comes JWill now we will most definitely finish under 40% shooting for the third game in a row.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Its a good thing my Terps*

start their season tomorrow. Finally I will have a good bbal team l to watch with a real coach in Gary Williams. 


Doesn't Cartwright look like a Black Frankenstein?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cartwright pats Chandler on the butt as they enter the tunnel...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bama's*

Favorite Stat


Bulls-38%
Jazz-51%


:heart:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm sure Chandler would rather be a Clipper. At least he could lose close to home.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If I was Chandler*

I would have knocked his Arse out!!!!


:upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*And the mockery goes on*

:26 CHI Trenton Hassell Lost Ball. Stolen by Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls are in serious need of one or two players who can score. Guys who will regularly put up 12-20 points per game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, these guys are discouraging. I thought earlier in the season we looked like a better team than last year, but we're back to sucking.

Tyson got minutes tonight, as he should have, but not Eddy. On WGN they gave Eddy 'player of the game'? Were they watching the same game as coach?

Maybe they just felt sorry for him.

ERob must have killed coach's puppy or something. No, Trent's still out there, alive and kicking. I don't get it. I really like Trent, but jeez, he's playing like poop on both ends of the floor. Please, pretty please give Jamal and ERob some of his minutes (like, about 25-30 of them).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Trenton Hassell
1-5 FG, 2 points, 8 (lucky) rebounds, 2 assists, *40 minutes*

Meanwhile, E-Rob only gets 11 minutes...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I am sick of this freaking franchise and this circus. I hope that Curry, Chandler, Jay, and Crawford all go to the media tomorrow and demand a trade because Krause is a dumbarse and Bill is a bonehead.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*All I can say is...*

I'm glad I don't have satellite. I couldn't bear watching 80 games of this type of ineptetude. I seriously considered getting a dish this year with league pass...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We do not play defense and we do not rebound! How does one expect to win at a high pct not doing those things? All four games on this road trip we were out rebounded badly.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The Bulls are in serious need of one or two players who can score. Guys who will regularly put up 12-20 points per game.



Jwill was supposed to be one but after the Nets game no has seen or heard of him since unless you consider the time Gilbert freaking Arenas fried his butt. EC would be the other but it seems every time he gets 4-6 points BC waves his magic wand and bang he is outta there, just like that. Sometimes he appears for a few streches in the third quarte but normally he stays gone.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We do not play defense and we do not rebound! How does one expect to win at a high pct not doing those things? All four games on this road trip we were out rebounded badly.



When you shoot 38% in those three games most times you will get outrebounded.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Let's stop with the triangle. The players hate it. They aren't having fun, they aren't winning...


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

Watched two basketball games today...Duke-Army at Cameron, Bulls-Jazz on WGN Superstation. We beat Army 101-53 with half of Army's points coming in garbage time. They had 27 turnovers. They had one guy taller than 6'6". Someone tell me why I enjoyed watching them play more than I enjoyed watching the Bulls.

I don't get much of a chance to watch the Bulls here, with superstation games conveniently happening when I'm busy...I might go back to following gametrackers online, since watching the Bulls is just painful. JWill looks nothing like the guy I watched play last year. Nothing. Hassell plays like a role player in high school lucking his way into 80% of the playing time of an NBA game. Then there's Eddy and Tyson doing some pretty slick stuff and getting pulled for Lonny-friggin'-Baxter. Don't get me wrong...I love Hassell and Baxter. They're inspirations, really. But there's a reason the Cavs, who have approximately no functional big men, have been giving Boozer about no pt at all. We have big men. Boozer's better than Baxter. This is absurd.

At least Army's coach looked like he knew what he was doing today, if a bit helpless. BC's staring painfully obvious coaching in the face and scowling at it. I think I'm gonna stick to my gametrackers...watching this game was torture.


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

Alright, so I kinda take that back. Boozer's gotten minutes the last two games. But hey, it looks like at least one of the coaches in the league has a clue...



> Cavs rookie Carlos Boozer had his second straight double-double with 15 points and 10 rebounds.
> 
> "I've got to play the young guys,'' Cavs coach John Lucas said. "I want to win, this losing is absolutely no fun, but if I decide not to develop the young guys that's putting us even further back.''


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maybe BC*

should take coaching lessons from John Lucas, he seems to get the idea.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Jwill was supposed to be one but after the Nets game no has seen or heard of him since unless you consider the time Gilbert freaking Arenas fried his butt. EC would be the other but it seems every time he gets 4-6 points BC waves his magic wand and bang he is outta there, just like that. Sometimes he appears for a few streches in the third quarte but normally he stays gone.


Rose is one. Marshall is not. EC is not. I'm talking about a guy who can shoot from the outside or go inside. 

The old Bulls had two real scorers in Pippen and Jordan. Marshall is a lot like Ho. Grant. The current Bulls have a Jordan-like player in Rose (i.e. scorer, the guy you want taking the last shot and the most shots), but not a Pippen-like player. Not to mention a Kukoc-like scorer (14ppg) on the bench.

Tyson Chandler. 35 minutes, 6 boards, 9 points. He is not the guy.

JWill 24 minutes, 7 points, 2 assitss. He is not the guy either.

Neither is Crawford.

Think of the Pacers before the big trade last year. They had O'Neal, Miller, and Rose. Plus Tinsley (a JWill-like player).

We've got Rose, but no Miller, and no O'Neal.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose is one. Marshall is not. EC is not. I'm talking about a guy who can shoot from the outside or go inside.
> ...


I think you might be selling Jay a little short here. At any rate it's a little early to write him off as a scorer.

It's tough to score when the coach's idea of your role is to walk the ball upcourt (often flirting with an 8 count), pass off to Jalen Rose, and then go run to a spot on the floor.

I'm sure Curry could average 15-20 if given the court time and entry passes thrown by players other than Trent Hassell, but that would be upsetting Bill Cartwright's applecart of coaching excellence.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I see*

your point but I dont see what difference it makes where we get the points from. Jwill is capable of scoring 10-18 points a game, so are EC, TC, and JC, and DM is good for anywhere from 10-20 points a night, it is just consistency that this team lacks, and the fact that we have the worst offensive philosophy in the league.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

No, what this team lacks is proper coaching. Our offense sucks period... It's starting to look like the offense of Floyd. We have no ball movement whatsoever. All of it is one on one. We need an X and O guy in here that can freaking teach the game and not a freaking cop hard thug that can't teach jack except preaching play hard. I have been preaching a smart coach that can teach the game ever since but does Krause ever listen? HELL NO. If Bill is to be fired, it would be another one of his puppets that will run the triangle offense. If we're to run the damn offense, i want Tex Winter on the sideside. However, Krause is too much of a dumbarse for not prying Winter but rather hiring a bunch of ignorant former players. You win games and battle through strategy. When it's all say and done, brain will always prevail over brute strength.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: If I were to put out a hit on*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Trenton Hassell would anyone of you guys tell on me?
> 
> 
> Honestly?:grinning:



that all depends on who gets hassell's min. if E-rob or Crawford get it i'll hide you from the heat myself

if Hoilberg or brunson somehow end up with more time i'll hunt you down myself


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> ERob must have killed coach's puppy or something. No, Trent's still out there, alive and kicking. I don't get it.


Well Trent has those photos of Bill and the Shetland Pony under lock and key ....


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Maybe BC*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> should take coaching lessons from John Lucas, he seems to get the idea.


When John Lucas gets fired from the Cavs I am sure he will fit in fine with the Clips when Land'nGentry gets jettisoned


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: BamaBulls*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Favorite Stat Update
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I have been saying it for SOME time, this is without a doubt the most sorriest shooting team(the chicago bulls) in high school, uh, I mean the NBA!!!:laugh: 

BUlls & Cartwright:rocket: :sup:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I SAID IT FIRST!!! LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> No, what this team lacks is proper coaching. Our offense sucks period... It's starting to look like the offense of Floyd. We have no ball movement whatsoever. All of it is one on one. We need an X and O guy in here that can freaking teach the game and not a freaking cop hard thug that can't teach jack except preaching play hard. I have been preaching a smart coach that can teach the game ever since but does Krause ever listen? HELL NO. If Bill is to be fired, it would be another one of his puppets that will run the triangle offense. If we're to run the damn offense, i want Tex Winter on the sideside. However, Krause is too much of a dumbarse for not prying Winter but rather hiring a bunch of ignorant former players. You win games and battle through strategy. When it's all say and done, brain will always prevail over brute strength.


Give me my props TRI..look it up, THIS has been my claim for some time!!! :naughty:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you might be selling Jay a little short here. At any rate it's a little early to write him off as a scorer.
> ...


I'm not at all selling JWill short. My expectations are simply realistic. He's a frickin' rookie. An underaged one, at that. He isn't at all in the Larry Bird class - a guy who comes in and takes the team from worst to first, is THE best player in the league (or very close to it) from his first season to his last, etc.

JWill may be a 15-20 scorer. Not this year. He hasn't shown it. If we want to win NOW, win the close ones we could have won, we need another guy like Rose - who puts up the numbers night after night and despite having off games, still has a high scoring average.

The key word in your post is <B>could</B> which is not the same thing as <b>DOES</b>.

Patience will be very worthwhile for all our young players. In the mean time, do we try to win games and potentially make the playoffs and get EC and TC one quarter of playing time in playoff games (experience) or do we lose and establish these guys as something less than their full potential (i.e. get used to losing, get used to not moving without the ball on offense, get used to not playing defense agressively, etc.)?


----------

